# BFN after first IVF - Now mid (natural) cycle and bleeding, is this normal???



## Sheena B (Aug 21, 2010)

Hello,  I wonder if anyone can help me?  I had a bfn after my first IVF cycle  , this was two weeks ago.  I've just had some spotting today (Day 15), is this normal after and IVF cycle?  Perhaps a reaction to all the drugs? I  don't normally bleed mid cycle so wondered if anyone can shed any light. Thanks!


----------



## starofhope (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Sheena

So sorry about your BFN    I also had a failed cycle altough I did get a BFP for a couple of days and then miscarried. The way I knew I had miscarried is my AF started. Did you get your AF at all or are you still waiting? I DO bleed mid cycle and very occasionally I don't. IAfter much worrying and then talking to the doctor and doing loads of internet surfing, I found out that for me mid-cycle bleeding coincides with ovulation. I also did temperature charting and the rise in my temp, plus a positive pee stick test for ovulation confirmed it. Perhaps you've had some changes with the IVF tx and thus are now spotting when you ovulate. I usually spot for a couple of days sometimes three to four and its mostly very light.  Although initially I would avoid   around then, its actually the best time for it!

Hopefully thats all it is. You can always call your clinic and check...if you haven't had your AF then perhaps it is on its way?

S.O.H.


----------

